# IR passthrough



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

It would be nice if Tivo would pass through IR commands from the remote to an IR blaster to control TVs, soundbars etc. that don't get a good IR signal.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

HDRyder9 said:


> It would be nice if Tivo would pass through IR commands from the remote to an IR blaster to control TVs, soundbars etc. that don't get a good IR signal.


I would love to have an IR in/out from an IR sensor/hub. My TV is in one room but I have a nearby closet with all the hardware and I hate having to stick IR emitters on things and tape over to cover up for stray light issues. I love that my Denon receiver has one.


----------

